# What Non Bremont watch have you been you wearing lately?



## bounce

Hi guys, I imagine like myself you also have other watches that you often wear & I just wondered if we could see some of them & appreciate them.  

I will start it off with my Speedy today.


----------



## Turpinr

Had my SMP on today although this is an old pic.


----------



## wkw

An IWC










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious

My Tudor Black Bay GMT does get quite a bit of wrist time.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> My Tudor Black Bay GMT does get quite a bit of wrist time.
> View attachment 15812459


Snap, so does mine.


----------



## Delirious

bounce said:


> Snap, so does mine.


I need to pick up a bracelet for mine so then I have the choice of leather or bracelet.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> I need to pick up a bracelet for mine so then I have the choice of leather or bracelet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


I must say I quite like the bracelet, I know a lot of people moan about the rivets, but I am fine with them & it fits me really well.


----------



## Turpinr

I can't find fault with my Tudor and when lockdown is done and dusted I'll be wearing the 58 a lot more


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce

Sporting my PAM today.


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## Delirious

Reverend123! said:


> View attachment 15823980


That's a cool piece. Zenith flyback chono in a divers case with divers bezel, vintage look and all on a bund strap. I like it a lot.

That's one cool time piece.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## bounce

Wearing this today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

SMP today


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Had my SMP on this morning but going to swap to the S300 later and I know the sun will oblige


----------



## Bonzodog

Recent addition so still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## bounce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

This is amazing.


----------



## bounce

Just picked this up today, very impressed.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Just picked this up today, very impressed.
> View attachment 15988697


Very nice 👍


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 16029589


That's a class act Steve, not least the bracelet 👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> That's a class act Steve, not least the bracelet 👍


Thanks Larry, it doesn't get the wrist time it deserves really, but it is a lovely watch.
This is my 3rd one & I am determined not to part with this one.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thanks Larry, it doesn't get the wrist time it deserves really, but it is a lovely watch.
> This is my 3rd one & I am determined not to part with this one.


There's been some good publicity for Omega during the Olympics and I'd definitely keep that one.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Balcony shot this eve before venturing out for dinner.


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Balcony shot this eve before venturing out for dinner.
> View attachment 16132093


Here it is


----------



## bounce




----------



## rguimaraes

This bad boy










bounce said:


> View attachment 16169077


----------



## bounce

Todays choice.


----------



## bounce




----------



## fgarian




----------



## bounce

Airing this today, hasn't been out for while.


----------



## Bonzodog

This one arrived Wednesday,been on my wrist since.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Speedy B




----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 16262951


One of the best looking watch there is, no doubt.
I told the manager in David A Robinson's yesterday that I thought the Tudor GMT was a better looker than the Rolex offering.
He didn't disagree but then again I'm a customer and we're always right, usually 😄


----------



## Turpinr

Same dog different watch


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Same dog different watch
> View attachment 16263013


Simply stunning.


----------



## Turpinr

I've had the S300 and Tudor Royal on today and may make it a hat trick and go with the Lancaster when we go out later.


----------



## rguimaraes

This guy...


----------



## bounce

Todays choice.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr




----------



## bounce

This watch is such amazing value for money, so glad I picked it up in the sale.


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## Alex SBD

Sinn ezm 1.1


----------



## bounce

Wearing this today as I have just picked it up in the sales.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Wearing this today as I have just picked it up in the sales.
> View attachment 16326287
> View attachment 16326288


Well done Steve, it's a cracker👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Well done Steve, it's a cracker👍


Thanks Larry, couldn't resist, got it a less than half price so a no brainer really.


----------



## Bonzodog

Cheapie today on a gasgas bones strap.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thanks Larry, couldn't resist, got it a less than half price so a no brainer really.


What model is it ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> What model is it ?


It is a Seiko Prospex King Turtle SRPE03K1, amazing for the price I paid I must add.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> It is a Seiko Prospex King Turtle SRPE03K1,amazing for the price I paid I must add.


Even better👍Were you after one or did 
'it just happen' as it often does with watches ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Even better👍Were you after one or did
> 'it just happen' as it often does with watches ?


It just happened, I wanted a beater to replace my Seiko Kinetic Diver that I parted with & just happened to notice it on HUK deals, the rest they say is history.  

I have been informed that Christopher Ward are starting their New Year sales next week, so I may even bag another bargain.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> It just happened, I wanted a beater to replace my Seiko Kinetic Diver that I parted with & just happened to notice it on HUK deals, the rest they say is history.
> 
> I have been informed that Christopher Ward are starting their New Year sales next week, so I may even bag another bargain.


I'm impressed.
2 in 2 weeks.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I'm impressed.
> 2 in 2 weeks.


I said may.


----------



## bounce

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 16337131


Is that another one or the one before the Seiko ??
My missus has just taken a Tag Heuer 2000 off my hands so I've got space for another 🤔😉


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Is that another one or the one before the Seiko ??
> My missus has just taken a Tag Heuer 2000 off my hands so I've got space for another 🤔😉


  That is the one before the Seiko, bought in the CW summer sale.

Thats good news then Larry, there are some good sales on at the mo.

The Christopher Ward sale is supposed to start next week if you like any of their designs, great value watches in my opinion & some members on WUS who also own some really nice watches .


----------



## guran

This Sub has been with me since new in the 70's, has been both deep and high.
Must say, are also a Seiko fan though.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

On a Haveston strap


----------



## bounce




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Enjoying this today.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Loving the green.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Decided to wear this to work today.


----------



## rguimaraes

This one


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Had this on today.


----------



## bounce

Wearing a retirement present from work today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Wearing a retirement present from work today.
> View attachment 16634776


Congratulations on your retirement 👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Congratulations on your retirement 👍


Thanks Larry, last day is actually next Thursday, but I got the watch early as MD & HR manager are on holiday then.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thanks Larry, last day is actually next Thursday, but I got the watch early as MD & HR manager are on holiday then.


Are you having a do on site or going to a pub ??

And have you worked on a speech ??


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Are you having a do on site or going to a pub ??
> 
> And have you worked on a speech ??


My manager is taking 30 of us out on Fri eve for a meal at a nice restaurant, so should be nice.
If I have to give a speech it will be off the hip, nothing pre-planned.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Popped this on for the evening.


----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

Going against the Tudor grain with this new edition.
My dog is a Omega boy at heart.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Going against the Tudor grain with this new edition.
> My dog is a Omega boy at heart.
> View attachment 16653254


That is simply stunning Larry, You went for the blue rather than green then.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That is simply stunning Larry, You went for the blue rather than green then.


The dial is green although the pic is a bit poor.
The strap is blue though👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> The dial is green although the pic is a bit poor.
> The strap is blue though👍


Ah I see, it looks like a blue hue in the pic, look forward to seeing it in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Ah I see, it looks like a blue hue in the pic, look forward to seeing it in the sun tomorrow.


Sun !!
Not up here, it's completely grey.
I'll put the S300 on anyway and that'll get the sun out, guaranteed 😎
Big day for you tomorrow eh ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Sun !!
> Not up here, it's completely grey.
> I'll put the S300 on anyway and that'll get the sun out, guaranteed 😎
> Big day for you tomorrow eh ?


Yes, 45 years of hard graft comes to an end, well a few years of hard graft anyway.   
It will be sad to say goodbye to a lot of people, but I do get together with some of them anyway.🍺
Going with a bit of red this evening.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Yes, 45 years of hard graft comes to an end, well a few years of hard graft anyway.
> It will be sad to say goodbye to a lot of people, but I do get together with some of them anyway.🍺
> Going with a bit of red this evening.
> 
> View attachment 16654166


Is that your retirement watch ?
Yeah 45 years for me too and that was enough


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Is that your retirement watch ?
> Yeah 45 years for me too and that was enough


No, this was my retirement gift.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> No, this was my retirement gift.
> View attachment 16654192
> View attachment 16654193


Righto.
The strap looks familiar 🤔


----------



## bounce

Enjoying the sunshine in Rhodes.


----------



## Turpinr

Lovely and blue 😎
Which watches made the cut ?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

Got this back on Wednesday after it had been away to Breitling for a bit of fettling under warranty.
I put a watch accuracy app on my phone yesterday to check it and even though it's now OK it's still not running as well as my S300 and Alt1-p2 Lancaster or my missus' Solo LC


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 16811215
> 
> 
> Got this back on Wednesday after it had been away to Breitling for a bit of fettling under warranty.
> I put a watch accuracy app on my phone yesterday to check it and even though it's now OK it's still not running as well as my S300 and Alt1-p2 Lancaster or my missus' Solo LC


Hopefully it will settle down a bit in a few weeks.


----------



## Delirious

I’ve been wearing this a lot recently. Absolutely love it.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> I’ve been wearing this a lot recently. Absolutely love it.
> View attachment 16831161


That is stunning.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 16926856


That is a belter, and the Harrods that you have 
Had my BB58 on yesterday.
What do you reckon of the Pelagos FXD ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> That is a belter, and the Harrods that you have
> Had my BB58 on yesterday.
> What do you reckon of the Pelagos FXD ?


You should have taken some pics.  

I quite like the look of FXD, the countdown bezel is different, but I don't like the fixed lugs as I really don't like Nato straps.

Are you thinking of one?


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> You should have taken some pics.
> 
> I quite like the look of FXD, the countdown bezel is different, but I don't like the fixed lugs as I really don't like Nato straps.
> 
> Are you thinking of one?


No, I'm done now, sort of.
I bought a 1997 Breitling Colt A17035 last month of Ebay.
It's got the full set and even had spare links even though they weren't mentioned.
It's in beltin' condition for it's age and keeps good time.
Are you after anything else ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> No, I'm done now, sort of.
> I bought a 1997 Breitling Colt A17035 last month of Ebay.
> It's got the full set and even had spare links even though they weren't mentioned.
> It's in beltin' condition for it's age and keeps good time.
> Are you after anything else ?


Sounds like a great deal, need some pics.  
No I am settled at the moment, but I am considering getting a 1978 Kawasaki 750 twin in like new condition. 
Yesterdays choice, but forgot to move the date.


----------



## Turpinr

I remember that 750 twin and have seen one fairly recently, similar tank to the Z1 and Z900
Didn't it come out around the same time as the Z650 four cylinder ??
I nearly got a Z650 after the 400/4 I had in 1997.
Have you got classic bike insurance?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I remember that 750 twin and have seen one fairly recently, similar tank to the Z1 and Z900
> Didn't it come out around the same time as the Z650 four cylinder ??
> I nearly got a Z650 after the 400/4 I had in 1997.
> Have you got classic bike insurance?


That's right it came out at similar time, it wasn't as popular as the Z650.
No I just have standard insurance, but it is a similar price for the KZ750.
If I get it I will need to get a green dialled Bremont to go with it.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That's right it came out at similar time, it wasn't as popular as the Z650.
> No I just have standard insurance, but it is a similar price for the KZ750.
> If I get it I will need to get a green dialled Bremont to go with it.
> View attachment 16940244


That was the one I was thinking of 
Is that a T160 on t'other side.
I bet that Z (1) is going for a few bob.
That Broadsword Sotek would go with the Kwak.








My Colt was advertised as blue but looks green to me


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> That was the one I was thinking of
> Is that a T160 on t'other side.
> I bet that Z (1) is going for a few bob.
> That Broadsword Sotek would go with the Kwak.
> View attachment 16940626
> 
> My Colt was advertised as blue but looks green to me


That Colt looks very nice.  It does have a green hue to it in the pics.

Yes a T160, also Z900, GT750, CBX, Benelli 6 sei, 2x H2 500's, Ducati SD900 all like new.

Every time I go for a drink with him he tries to sell me one, but I do love the KZ750 the best british bike made in Japan.


----------



## Turpinr

I could tell it was T160 by the clocks and seat.
And I could see a radiator too.
Did the H1's have original piped or expansion boxes ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I could tell it was T160 by the clocks and seat.
> And I could see a radiator too.
> Did the H1's have original piped or expansion boxes ?


From memory one was completely standard & the other was race prepped with expansion chambers.


----------



## bounce

Popped this on today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> From memory one was completely standard & the other was race prepped with expansion chambers.


There are a lot more Kettles around than Kwak triples, for obvious reasons 
But the 4 pot bikes like the GS750, GS550 never became as popular did they, and they were good bikes ?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Gone green today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Gone green today.
> View attachment 16979194


  oh I do like that 'arrods.








This is green too although it doesn't look it.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> oh I do like that 'arrods.
> View attachment 16979434
> 
> This is green too although it doesn't look it.


That is a nice looking Breitling & a great addition to your collection.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That is a nice looking Breitling & a great addition to your collection.


Cheers Steve


----------



## jeffjcc

Airport Buddy. Monday Blues


----------



## bounce




----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Meeting friends (retired) for lunchtime drinks so popped this on. 🍻


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

